# First pastrami cure



## jackson5 (Nov 22, 2017)

This is my first post outside of the roll call so hopefully this is in the right place if not maybe someone can nudge me in the right direction.
Just started curing my first beef brisket to make some pastrami, brisket is 2.5kg/5.5 lb and I cheated a little by buying ready made cure/rub. It’s now curing for 7 days in fridge.
My question is what sort of temp and time would you recommend for smoking once cured
Thanks Gary


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 23, 2017)

You are cooking it tender like any brisket. For strong smoke flavor go a straight smoke at 225 till probe tender, IT around 195-200. About 1.5 hours per pound. Mild smoke, smoke 4-6 hours at 225, then foil and continue, put in the oven at a higher temp to speed the cook, again until probe tender...JJ


----------



## jackson5 (Nov 23, 2017)

chef jimmyj said:


> You are cooking it tender like any brisket. For strong smoke flavor go a straight smoke at 225 till probe tender, IT around 195-200. About 1.5 hours per pound. Mild smoke, smoke 4-6 hours at 225, then foil and continue, put in the oven at a higher temp to speed the cook, again until probe tender...JJ


 Thanks jimmy I will be trying that in about 7 days, do you think it would make any difference if I cured it for 10 days instead of 7 (instructions said 7)


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 23, 2017)

10 days is fine.
Al


----------



## jackson5 (Nov 23, 2017)

Thanks Al

Didn’t think it would make a difference always best checking with the experts!

Gary


----------



## jackson5 (Nov 23, 2017)

Happy thanks giving to all, only 30 days For our turkey smoking here in the U.K.


----------



## jackson5 (Dec 5, 2017)

Smoked on the weekend and it came out OK think I smoked it at a little to high a heat but still very edible now all sliced up


----------



## Braz (Dec 5, 2017)

That looks wonderful. What internal temp did you take it to?


----------



## jackson5 (Dec 5, 2017)

Took it to around 195 IT, as recommended by chef Jimmyj, next time I will cook it at a slightly lower temp as smoker was running slightly hot. But it’s all a learning process.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 6, 2017)

Looks great. I recently made 6 pounds of St. Patty's day Points into Pastrami. It was delicious but my 4 adult kids wiped out the whole batch in one sitting! I managed to pry about 8oz from the four " Jaws of Destruction " to make an open face Reuben but was hoping to have some leftover...JJ


----------



## jackson5 (Dec 7, 2017)

Yes you seem to become very popular at the end of the process when it’s ready to eat!
Next up back bacon or Canadian bacon as I think you call it that side of the pond


----------

